# This is why I'm with State Farm



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

If this OP was with state farm, he would not be in this predicament:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-inot-an-accident-help.118148/

State farm covers you for uber app periods 1, 2, & 3 with a $500 deductible, regardless of Uber's policy. 
It's more expensive, but I'm driving a fairly new Camry, which is not cheap. I need to sleep at night.


----------



## Blue uber (Nov 15, 2016)

thanks for posting , I'm new , started Oct 28th. I need to get this, I'm currently with Gieco and this has been weighing heavy on my mind the last week.


----------



## Aset (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Blue uber said:


> thanks for posting , I'm new , started Oct 28th. I need to get this, I'm currently with Gieco and this has been weighing heavy on my mind the last week.


 Geico has a policy that covers uber as well. I have a $500 deductible and it covers all periods as well. On my 2016 Prius $218 a month including fee for breaking it into payments


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Geico has a policy that covers uber as well. I have a $500 deductible and it covers all periods as well. On my 2016 Prius $218 a month including fee for breaking it into payments


Is that premium just the rideshare portion or full coverage plus rideshare?


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been with State Farm 20 years and everything I read on the topic said that SF was ok with rideshare driving if it was under 50% of your total miles - and that they would drop your coverage if they learned you were driving for rideshares and exceeded that 50% mile limit.

I just switched yesterday to another carrier to ensure I had the rideshare coverage.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Is that premium just the rideshare portion or full coverage plus rideshare?


Full coverage plus rideshare. Totally replaces personal insurance on the car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Geico has a policy that covers uber as well. I have a $500 deductible and it covers all periods as well. On my 2016 Prius $218 a month including fee for breaking it into payments


Did you go full/max coverage? I went well above state minimum but don't pay that much with Geico...


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> If this OP was with state farm, he would not be in this predicament:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-inot-an-accident-help.118148/
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'm with State Farm as well, but my policy deductible does not apply during periods 2 & 3, you might want to double check what your agent told you. If any damage happens during period 2 & 3 you'll be paying the Uber or Lyft deductible.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Did you go full/max coverage? I went well above state minimum but don't pay that much with Geico...


Yep I went max on it. I've been burned by in-insured drivers before when I carried a state minimum.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Blue uber said:


> thanks for posting , I'm new , started Oct 28th. I need to get this, I'm currently with Gieco and this has been weighing heavy on my mind the last week.


Read through your Geico policy and look for a section that looks something like this...


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Full coverage plus rideshare. Totally replaces personal insurance on the car.


That's not bad at all.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> Hmm, I'm with State Farm as well, but my policy deductible does not apply during periods 2 & 3, you might want to double check what your agent told you. If any damage happens during period 2 & 3 you'll be paying the Uber or Lyft deductible.


I've wondered about this, maybe SFAgentKyle can clear it up for us.

I don't like high deductibles.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Blue uber said:


> thanks for posting , I'm new , started Oct 28th. I need to get this, I'm currently with Gieco and this has been weighing heavy on my mind the last week.


What did Gieco say about your driving for Uber? [or . . . whoops?]


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Read through your Geico policy and look for a section that looks something like this...
> 
> View attachment 75491


I believe you can get a different tailor-made policy for "Ride-hailing" contractor coverage.

Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong . . .


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> I believe you can get a different tailor-made policy for "Ride-hailing" contractor coverage.
> 
> Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong . . .


The point being, if your current policy contains a section like this, you're not insured to go out Ubering.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> The point being, if your current policy contains a section like this, you're not insured to go out Ubering.


I see, you're reminding people they need the proper policy coverage.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> I see, you're reminding people they need the proper policy coverage.


Exactly. If your policy lists no such exclusions, Uber away!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The Ombudsman said:


> I've been with State Farm 20 years and everything I read on the topic said that SF was ok with rideshare driving if it was under 50% of your total miles - and that they would drop your coverage if they learned you were driving for rideshares and exceeded that 50% mile limit.
> 
> I just switched yesterday to another carrier to ensure I had the rideshare coverage.


Section 6015A "Transportation Network Coverage" endorsement, etc, "while logged on"
Makes no distinction between 1, 2, & 3 only that when you are online.
the endorsement raises the monthly rate from normal full coverage by about $100 so Im' paying about $200 per month.


The Ombudsman said:


> I've been with State Farm 20 years and everything I read on the topic said that SF was ok with rideshare driving if it was under 50% of your total miles - and that they would drop your coverage if they learned you were driving for rideshares and exceeded that 50% mile limit.
> 
> I just switched yesterday to another carrier to ensure I had the rideshare coverage.


The 50% applies to "time" or "mileage", and insurance laws in CA do not allow for TNC endorsements to apply to mileage. My average time on the app is about 50 - 60 hours per week, which is much less than 50% of total time.

So, the question you ask yor agent is 'time' or 'mileage', and if it's time, get it in writing. 
I made my agent send me an email confirming that it's time only.

My vehicle is covered for 1, 2, & 3 ( avaible, dispatched, transporting ) and regular car coverage when app is off. Agent sent me a PDF issued by SF so stating the above.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

observer said:


> I've wondered about this, maybe SFAgentKyle can clear it up for us.
> 
> I don't like high deductibles.


Correct that the State Farm deductible applies full time. You don't have to pay the higher deductibles from Uber or Lyft. You don't deal with them at all in regards to the repair of your vehicle


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

SFAgentKyle said:


> Correct that the State Farm deductible applies full time. You don't have to pay the higher deductibles from Uber or Lyft. You don't deal with them at all in regards to the repair of your vehicle


Hmm according to my agent the Uber deductible is paid during period 2 & 3, so you're saying my agent is misinformed?


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Beur said:


> Hmm according to my agent the Uber deductible is paid during period 2 & 3, so you're saying my agent is misinformed?


I can't speak to what you discussed with your agent. I can just tell you that if you have the rideshare coverage with State Farm, your claim for vehicle damage can be handled by State Farm and you would be responsible for your State Farm deductible. I have seen this work time and time again. Lyft drivers especially love it since they can avoid the $2500 deductible.
You can also choose medical, towing, and rental coverage that would apply full time as well.
Feel free to call my office for clarity. (877) 355-1009. Ask for Kyle or Jon.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> If this OP was with state farm, he would not be in this predicament:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-inot-an-accident-help.118148/
> 
> ...


How much do you drive? According to my agent, and what they sent me in writing, State Farm will only cover if LESS THAN 50% of your driving is for TNC. If you drive a lot, this is not possible.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TheThings said:


> How much do you drive? According to my agent, and what they sent me in writing, State Farm will only cover if LESS THAN 50% of your driving is for TNC. If you drive a lot, this is not possible.


The SF PDF covering this issue (only issued to agents, not insured, i got my agent to send it to me ) states "mileage or time", they state that because in some states, it's mileage ( if they can get away with it, they go with mileage ) and others it's time. So, in CA, state law won't allow them, so they go with "time", meaning i drive Uber less than 50% of the time, even at 60 hours per week.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> The SF PDF covering this issue (only issued to agents, not insured, i got my agent to send it to me ) states "mileage or time", they state that because in some states, it's mileage ( if they can get away with it, they go with mileage ) and others it's time. So, in CA, state law won't allow them, so they go with "time", meaning i drive Uber less than 50% of the time, even at 60 hours per week.


Mine is less specific, this is exactly what they shared: 
The vehicle must be used less than 50% as a Transportation Network Company vehicle to be eligible for the Transportation Network Company endorsement.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> The SF PDF covering this issue (only issued to agents, not insured, i got my agent to send it to me ) states "mileage or time", they state that because in some states, it's mileage ( if they can get away with it, they go with mileage ) and others it's time. So, in CA, state law won't allow them, so they go with "time", meaning i drive Uber less than 50% of the time, even at 60 hours per week.


So, by their logic, if you drive 13 hours a day ridesharing, that's over the limit. But if you drive 12 hours ridesharing and don't use your car for anything else, it's ok?  That's one heck of a lot of exposure. How do they track your hours, anyway?

It's not like your car would have a device to record running time like planes and machines (and maybe big trucks) do.
I'm not questioning what you were told, and have in writing. I'm just wondering about the thinking of the underwriters.

I gather the CA rule against mileage-based risked assessment is specifically targeted to ridesharing, as they are allowed to use annual mileage to establish rates for personal use/commuting policies.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So, by their logic, if you drive 13 hours a day ridesharing, that's over the limit. But if you drive 12 hours ridesharing and don't use your car for anything else, it's ok?  That's one heck of a lot of exposure. How do they track your hours, anyway?
> 
> It's not like your car would have a device to record running time like planes and machines (and maybe big trucks) do.
> I'm not questioning what you were told, and have in writing. I'm just wondering about the thinking of the underwriters.
> ...


168 hrs in a week, right? Your weekly partner report gives the number of hours you drive . So if you drive 60 hours per week it's simple, 60/168 times 100 gives you about 35.7%


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> 168 hrs in a week, right? Your weekly partner report gives the number of hours you drive . So if you drive 60 hours per week it's simple, 60/168 times 100 gives you about 35.7%


Okay, so you can backup your claim of being under 50%, with your partner report. But what I don't get is how they came up with that figure in assessing risk.
Say you are a regular working stiff who commutes 30 minutes each way, does an occasional family outing and church on the weekends. Maybe a total of 10-12 hours driving a week. You and your neighbor have the same year/make/model car, and SF insures you both with the same limits. The neighbor drives 60 hours a week for ridesharing. Who is putting SF at the most risk of a claim?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Okay, so you can backup your claim of being under 50%, with your partner report. But what I don't get is how they came up with that figure in assessing risk.
> Say you are a regular working stiff who commutes 30 minutes each way, does an occasional family outing and church on the weekends. Maybe a total of 10-12 hours driving a week. You and your neighbor have the same year/make/model car, and SF insures you both with the same limits. The neighbor drives 60 hours a week for ridesharing. Who is putting SF at the most risk of a claim?


Who cares? As long as you are covered, I don't think about it.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> 168 hrs in a week, right? Your weekly partner report gives the number of hours you drive . So if you drive 60 hours per week it's simple, 60/168 times 100 gives you about 35.7%


Even if you could physically drive 168 hours in a week, legally you can't, so your logic is flawed.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Who cares? As long as you are covered, I don't think about it.


Using your calculation basis of starting with 168 hours per week, i highly doubt you are covered.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Section 6015A "Transportation Network Coverage" endorsement, etc, "while logged on"
> Makes no distinction between 1, 2, & 3 only that when you are online.
> the endorsement raises the monthly rate from normal full coverage by about $100 so Im' paying about $200 per month.
> 
> ...





The Ombudsman said:


> I've been with State Farm 20 years and everything I read on the topic said that SF was ok with rideshare driving if it was under 50% of your total miles - and that they would drop your coverage if they learned you were driving for rideshares and exceeded that 50% mile limit.
> 
> I just switched yesterday to another carrier to ensure I had the rideshare coverage.


I am in exactlt the same bout as Ombudsman, including 20+ years with SF. My 50% number (in WI) applies to miles -- if more than 50% of miles put on the car are for uber, SF insurance will no longer cover. I too switched to another insurer earlier this year.

Oscar Levant, how is "time" calculated? 50-60 hours per week is certainly more than 50% of a full-time job. Are you saying that so long as you stay under 4 thousand hours (which is half the total hours in an entire year) you are covered? Color me skeptical.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

A woman at my agent's office told me this. I told her I drive 25hrs a week, 2-3 weeks a month. She thinks I'm over 50%. See the screenshot. Sounds like a useless endorsement. State Farm


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

My agent got more information. For 170.00 every 6 months(for me), state farm covers medical payments and physical damage in all periods. They cover liability only in period 1. Uber's liability takes over in 2 and 3. Finally legit after 6 mos.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

cycione77 said:


> My agent got more information. For 170.00 every 6 months(for me), state farm covers medical payments and physical damage in all periods. They cover liability only in period 1. Uber's liability takes over in 2 and 3. Finally legit after 6 mos.


I'm reading every post that says my agent told me this my agent told me that. Rideshare coverage is so new that I highly doubt many agents know for sure. You better get a complete copy of your policy and FULLY comprehend the underwriting rules. My policy is almost 50 pages.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

CrazyT said:


> Geico has a policy that covers uber as well. I have a $500 deductible and it covers all periods as well. On my 2016 Prius $218 a month including fee for breaking it into payments


Geico commercial insurance is so expensive.

Have you ever considered Allstate or Erie???


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm reading every post that says my agent told me this my agent told me that. Rideshare coverage is so new that I highly doubt many agents know for sure. You better get a complete copy of your policy and FULLY comprehend the underwriting rules. My policy is almost 50 pages.


Yup. if a person is doing this more than 20 hours a week they need a commercial business owners policy! Or, at the very minimum a commercial vehicle policy.


----------

